# Best semi-auto pistol for under $600??



## Goodguy

Hi all, 
This might have been brought up before. But I'm new to the gun market. I'm thinking of picking up a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for $550. 
But just for the sake of research... What is your choice for a 9mm semi auto under $550??


----------



## Goodguy

Under $600 that is... $550 is my target tho


----------



## 1jimmy

everybody asks that question of them selves whether they admit it or not. there are so many out there i think the best answer is try as many as you can. i stick to the major gun makers. smith m&p 9, ruger lc9 or sr9c, glock 26, 19, or 17 sig p938 etc. sig is probably over budget all the rest should fit.


----------



## paratrooper

You'll most likely find quite a few choices, both new and used, for under $600.00 or so. It's pretty tough to say which one I would want, w/o first doing some looking and researching on various makes and models. 

At least you narrowed down the search to a particular caliber and type of handgun (semi-auto). Some say that they have $$'s available for a handgun, and want to know which one is best.


----------



## Goodguy

Yeah I really like the beretta px4 storm. But wanted to get real gun enthusiasts opinions. Thanks!


----------



## paratrooper

I've never owned or shot a Beretta PX4 Storm, but I keep hearing good things about it. 

For me, if I was in the market for a handgun, I'd be looking at one.


----------



## BigCityChief

Goodguy said:


> Yeah I really like the beretta px4 storm. But wanted to get real gun enthusiasts opinions. Thanks!


I had a PX4 Storm Type F in 9MM - great shooter IMO, but felt it was too big for CC. Just my $.02.


----------



## goNYG

Goodguy said:


> Hi all,
> This might have been brought up before. But I'm new to the gun market. I'm thinking of picking up a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for $550.
> But just for the sake of research... What is your choice for a 9mm semi auto under $550??


I see a CZ-75B on gunbroker for $550. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## TAPnRACK

My choice would be the CZ 75BD...

...most accurate in my collection, shoots better than my $1,000+ guns. Traded my PX4 subcompact towards it & haven't regretted it once. Mine was $540.00. Nothing wrong with the PX4, just something about how that CZ fit my hand... had to have it.







Got a fiber optic front sight ($40) for Xmas and love it even more. A little heavy for carry... but a great range/HD handgun.


----------



## northstar19

Either the CZ 75 B, or one the Glocks: G17, G19, G26.
You just can't do better than this under $600.
And I wonder: can you do better for any amount?


----------



## Goodguy

I won't be carrying.. That doesn't roll too well I'm CA. CCW is really tough to acquire .. At least in SoCal


----------



## denner

Goodguy said:


> Hi all, I'm thinking of picking up a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for $550.


I think you're thinking right! I'd forgo the research. Once you get it tell us what you think?:smt083


----------



## Goodguy

denner said:


> I think you're thinking right! I'd forgo the research. Once you get it tell us what you think?:smt083


Beauty... Thanks. Just waiting for some cash that's due to me. Should get it in the next week or two.


----------



## MaxResponse

Any news on that gun purchase? I bought my wife a S&W PD-9VE in 9mm ($339.00 plus tax) and it has surprised us both. I wish I had went with the .40 S&W since .40 ammo is easier to come buy. Another thing to think of. If it were me, I would look at the EAA Witness series and buy two in .40 S&W or .45acp. Now they are not as popular but I have owned several Witnesses (metal frame) and loved them. The new polymer framed pistols with their low buy-in price and large capacity are worth considering. Let us know what you go with.


----------



## TheReaper

M&P .40 or 9mm is a good choice.


----------



## northstar19

Coming in a bit late here. Nevertheless. Possibly the best all-round handgun in the world is the Glock 19. Gen 3 sells for about $500. Gen 4, for about $530. Read the many reviews. Enormously popular, and for good reason.


----------



## paratrooper

I really like my SIG P250C in .40 cal. 

Makes a very good CCW gun as well. Well.....except if you happen to live in CA. :smt033


----------



## Cait43

Goodguy said:


> Hi all,
> This might have been brought up before. But I'm new to the gun market. I'm thinking of picking up a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for $550.
> But just for the sake of research... What is your choice for a 9mm semi auto under $550??


There are many bests for under $600.... With that said I presently am carrying a 9mm Shield and it is a nice solid accurate weapon and comfortable to shoot.......

*If you're planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......*


----------



## dondavis3

S&W M&P 9c was the ticket for me.

I carry it daily










It's very accurate & eats every brand of ammo I've used

:smt1099


----------



## acepilot

1jimmy said:


> everybody asks that question of them selves whether they admit it or not. there are so many out there i think the best answer is try as many as you can. i stick to the major gun makers. smith m&p 9, ruger lc9 or sr9c, glock 26, 19, or 17 sig p938 etc. sig is probably over budget all the rest should fit.


If you don't mind used, a Sig P226 comes to mind. I picked one up in .40 S&W for $575 from Bud's online. Certified Pre-Owned...gone through by a Sig armorer and anything that needed replacement was replaced. Mine doesn't have a scratch on it. Looks like it came right out of the box. Yes, it's a larger weapon, but I can conceal it pretty darn well OWB.


----------



## dondavis3

IMHO

I'd rather own a used high quality gun than a new low quality gun every time .

I've owned several of both new and used and I've had no more problems with one vs the other.

:smt1099


----------



## Kirk37r

No word on whether you found someting yet, so I'll throw in one.
Sig SP2022. With A bit of searchingyou can find them ranging 450.00 to 550.00. Great shooter. I have owned one for A few years, Just retired it as my CCW when in America (NJ here) I now carry A Sig P226 .40 Yea they are big to some but work for me.
The Px4 is A nice gun, I had one for A year and A half, Its the only handgun I have ever traded or sold. Just could not get that warm fuzzy feeling for it. But I am A Sig guy. There are lots of happy Px4 owners out there.


----------



## northstar19

acepilot, the SIG P226 as a concealed carry weapon? Sure, it can be done. And a magician can make an elephant disappear, too.


----------



## denner

If he was wise, which I believe he was, I'm fairly sure he obtained the PX4 long ago.


----------



## GCBHM

*Jhmo*



Goodguy said:


> Hi all,
> This might have been brought up before. But I'm new to the gun market. I'm thinking of picking up a Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm for $550.
> But just for the sake of research... What is your choice for a 9mm semi auto under $550??


There are a few options I consider to be better than anything Beretta offers. Personally, I carry the Glock 19 Gen 4, but any version Glock will do.

1. Glock 17 or 19 or 26. I like Gen 4s.
2. S&W M&P series 
3. Styer M, A, or C series
4. Springfield 
5. Sig P226 (used)


----------



## denner

GCBHM said:


> There are a few options I consider to be better than anything Beretta offers. Personally, I carry the Glock 19 Gen 4, but any version Glock will do.
> 
> 1. Glock 17 or 19 or 26. I like Gen 4s.
> 2. S&W M&P series
> 3. Styer M, A, or C series
> 4. Springfield
> 5. Sig P226 (used)


Of course we all have opinions and favorites, just need to pick and shoot what are personal preference dictates. Got respect for them all, but choose PX4 compact for carry, great shooting pistol, I don't see anything better for my needs. To the new purchaser, I'd say try them all and then decide.


----------



## GCBHM

denner said:


> Of course we all have opinions and favorites, just need to pick and shoot what are personal preference dictates. Got respect for them all, but choose PX4 compact for carry, great shooting pistol, I don't see anything better for my needs. To the new purchaser, I'd say try them all and then decide.


Agreed! That's what I tell anyone looking for their first pistol. Try them all and pick what you like and shoot best with.


----------

